# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Περι Πτεροροιας

## marylin

Για σας παιδιά και πάλι θέλω αν δεν σας κάνει κόπο να μου απαντησετε αρκετές ερωτησεις περι πτεροροιας γιατι βρηκα αρκετα θεματα αλλα ηταν πολυ συγκεκριμενα και ειπα να ξεκινησω νεο.... [Λεπτομέρια έχω ένα παπαγαλάκι κοκατιλ]
Ερωτήσεις:
1) Πως αντιλαμβάνομαι πως το παπαγαλάκι μου περνάει πτερόροια? Συγκεκριμένα πως θα σιγουρευτω πως είναι κάτι "φυσιολογικο" και όχι κάποια αρρώστια ή αν του πεύτουν για κάποιο άλλο λόγο τα φτερακια του?
2) Σε ποια ηλικία περίπου περνάνε πτερόροια? (ή αν το παθαίνουν περιοδικά κάθε πόσο)
3)Τα νέα του πούπουλα βγαίνουν σε αυτο το "διαφανες κερί".... Αυτο θα φύγει με τον καιρο απο μόνο του θα το βγάλει του παπαγαλάκι και αν ναι στις περιοχές όπως τον λαιμό του το τσουλούφι του τα μάγουλά του πρέπει να του το βγάλω εγώ-μιας και δεν φτανει να τα δαγκώσει εκει?
4) Στην διατροφή του απλά την ενισχύω με αυγο/αυγόψωμο?
5) Μήπως πρέπει να του πάρω καποιο ενισχυτικο φτερωματος/βιταμινες για το βοηθήσω να το περάσει πιο ευκολα?
6)Θα τον βοηθούσε να τον κάνω πιο συχνά μπάνιο ή μήπως θα ταλαιπωρηθεί?
 Προς το παρον αυτα  :Happy:  Μπορεί να ξέχασα και κάτι αλλα εδώ είμαστε  :Happy:

----------


## zasada

marylin ειναι λιγο αργα η ωρα , αλλα σιγουρα καποιος 8α σε βοηθησει , κατα 90 % τα παιδια που γνωριζουν 8α σου ζητησουν φωτογραφιες απο το cockatiel που περναει πτεροροια και μια φωτογραφια απο της κουτσουλιες για να σου πουν τι εχει .Εχετες ετοιμες μηπως και ζητηθουν

----------


## geog87

Μαιρηλυν θα καταλαβεις οτι περναει πτερορροια απο τα πουπουλα που θα γεμισει ο τοπος...ο πατος του κλουβιου κλπ...καθε πουλακι την περναει ειτε ελαφρια ειτε βαρια πτερορροια...σιγουρα πρεπει να δινει μια ενισχυμενη τροφη αυγο, αυγοτροφη φρουτα και λαχανικα σε ακομη μεγαλυτερο βαθμο!!!αν το πουλακι εχει πολυ εντονη πτερορροια θα μπορουσε να δωσεις και πολυβιταμινες!!!το μπανιο ειναι απαραιτητο!!!το βοηθας παρα πολυ!!!τα νεα φτερα βγαινουν σαν μικρες "καρφιτσες"...η μη φυσιολογικη ειναι συνηθως απο πολυ εντονο στρεσαρισμα!!!

----------


## marylin

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ για την γρήγορη απάντησή σας, δεν έιναι κάτι που με ανυσηχεί γιατι βλέπω το παπαγαλάκι μου μια χαρα ορεξάτο και κελαησάει και πετάει και πέζει με τα παιχνίδια του μια χαρα απλα ρωτάω πολλα μαζεμένα και επειδή δεν βρήκα σχετικό θέμα είπα να ανοίξω ένα νέο που να βρήσκονται όλες οι πληροφορίες και για αλλους που θέλουν να μάθουν όχι τοσο ειδικα για το δικό μου... Η λίλυ μου αν ήταν άρρωστη πρώτα απο όλα η όρεξη της θα άλλαζε αλλα αυτηη είναι ασταμααατηητηη μερα νυχτα είτε κελαηδώντας είτε με ο.τι άλλο δεί γύρω της τώρα τελευταία μέχρι και στο πάτωμα την βρήσκω  που προσπαθεί να δαγκώσει τα σημάδια του παρκε!! χαχαχα  :Happy:  Απλά επειδή την έχω μόνο δύο δυόμιση μήνες και την βρήκα δεν την αγορασα δεν ξέρω την ηλικία της και αν την [τεροροια την περνανε μονο μια φορα τοτε θα ξέρω περίπου και ποσο ειναι  :Happy:  Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ναι αυτο το έχω συνηδιτοποιήσει και πολλα πουπουλα παντου όπου πάει όπου βρεθεί και πολλες "καρφιτσεσ" πανω της όπου και να την χαιδευω ακομη και στα μαγουλα της πολλαα πολλαα πορτακαλια μικρα αχ το καλο μου..... Αλλα ποτε ξέρω πως είναι μή φυσιολογική? Αυτο αφου είναι και απο έντονο στρεσάρισμα δεν θα φαιν'ταν και απο την συμπεριφορά της?

----------


## vicky_ath

Λοιπόν... τα κοκατίλ περνάνε την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια στην ηλικία των 5-8 μηνών... από εκεί και μετά κάθε χρόνο περνάνε μία φορά πτερόρροια...η επόχή είναι συνήθως από αρχές καλοκαιριού ως τέλος φθινοπώρου!
Μία φυσιολογική πτερόρροια διαρκεί περίπου 2 μήνες...

Εγώ κατά τη διάρκεια της προσφέρω αυγό καθημερινά, τα λαχανικά που τους αρέσουν σε αφθονία και επίσης χρησιμοποιώ το muta-vit 3 φορές την εβδομάδα!

Τις καρφίτσες που έχει γύρω από το λαιμό της που δε μπορεί να κάνει μόνη της, αν σε αφήνει μπορείς να τις καθαρίζεις εσύ... στα δικά μου πουλάκια αρέσει πολύ αυτό...

----------


## marylin

Καλοκαίρι με τέλος φθινοπώρου??? Μήπως επειδή έφυγε απο το σπίτι του φαντάζομαι αρχές Οκτώβρη (εγω τον βρήκα 10/10) γι'αυτο να το περνάει τώρα μιας και ήταν πολύ ταλαιπωρημένο και αγχωμένο μέχρι να με μάθει κιολας? Ή να ανησυχήσω?

----------


## vicky_ath

> Λοιπόν... τα κοκατίλ περνάνε την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια στην ηλικία των 5-8 μηνών...


Η πρώτη πτερόρροια που ανέφερα μπορεί να συμβεί οποιαδήποτε εποχή, αφού εξαρτάται από το πότε γεννήθηκε το πουλάκι...
Το μικρό σου είπες ότι κελαηδάει, αλλά οπτικά μοιάζει με θηλυκό... ή αλλιώς ένα αρσενικό που δεν έχει περάσει την πρώτη του πτερόρροια και δεν έχει κιτρινίσει το κεφαλάκι του......

Άρα μήπως πρέπει να του βρεις ένα αντρικό ονοματάκι??????????  :winky:

----------


## marylin

χαχαχα λες να είναι τόσο μικρό ακόμη που περνάει την πρώτη του πτερόροια? :winky:  Εκτος απο τα πουπουλάκια μπορώ αλλιώς να καταλάβω την ηλικία του ή μπα? Αν είναι αγοράκι να περιμένω να πέσουν τα κιτρινωπά φτεράκια της ουράς της και να γίνουν σκουρόχρωμα?
Πάντως αν βοηθάει έχει κάποια του φτερά κομμένα εννοω επίτηδες αλλα στην μια φτερούγα του είναι αρκετα πιο κοντα απο την αλλη και σκέφτομαι (αν και δεν ξερω πως γίνεται γενικα το κοψιμο φτερών) μήπως έφυγε εκείνη την στιγμή πριν τελειώσουν να του τα κόψουν τελιώς...Τις πρώτες μέρες εκάνε "πτησεις" 1-1,5 μετρων οχι περισσοτερο τωρα κανει και ελιγμους και στοχεύει μια χαρα αλλα δεν έχουν μεγαλώσει (είναι κομμένα οχι σπασμένα) και γιαυτό δεν με αφήνει να τον αγγίζω και πολύ στα φτερά του τον φοβίζει...

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν είναι αγοράκι θα γίνει κίτρινο το πρόσωπό του!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με αφορμή το θέμα αυτό και μιας και το δικό μου παπαγαλάκι ρίχνει πούπουλα εδώ και τρεις μέρες αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει μπει στη φάση της πτερόροιας.
Το δικό μου μπάτζι είναι περίπου 4 μηνών. Νωρίς δεν είναι για να ρίχνει τα φτεράκια του? 
Από διάθεση είναι μια χαρά.
Επίσης προβληματίζομαι το τι να τρώει στη φάση της πτερόρροιας.  Έχω διαβάσει ότι χρειάζονται λαχανικά και αυγό αλλά το παπαγαλάκι μου ακόμα δεν πολυτρώει. 
Του βάζω καθημερινά λαχανικά, φρούτα και αυγό αναμειγμένα με σποράκια και το πολύ να ρίξει μια τσιμπιά στα λαχανικά και το αυγό.
Πολυβιταμίνη για την πτερόρροια κάνει να βάζω σε τόσο μικρό πουλάκι?

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα Μαργαρίτα. 

Διάβασε και αυτό 
*
Πτερόρροια*Νομίζω θα σε καλύψει απόλυτα.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ. Χρήσιμο άρθρο, το έχω μελετήσει.
Απλά προβληματίζομαι που το παπαγαλάκι μου δεν τρώει ακόμα αυγό και λαχανικά για να μπορέσει να αντιμετωπίσει πιο εύκολα την φάση αυτή.
Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 συνταγές αυγοτροφής και σκέτο αυγό και απλά το τσιμπάει ελάχιστα.

----------


## xrisam

> Ευχαριστώ. Χρήσιμο άρθρο, το έχω μελετήσει.
> Απλά προβληματίζομαι που το παπαγαλάκι μου δεν τρώει ακόμα αυγό και λαχανικά για να μπορέσει να αντιμετωπίσει πιο εύκολα την φάση αυτή.
> Έχω δοκιμάσει 2 συνταγές αυγοτροφής και σκέτο αυγό και απλά το τσιμπάει ελάχιστα.


Μαργαρίτα μην στεναχωριέσαι και εγώ μέχρι να φάει ο μικρός αυγό το τι αυγόψωμο είχα ψήσει δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις αλλά τίποτα. 

Οποτε έκανα μία πονηρια και αρχισα να κρύβω λίγο αυγό βραστο μέσα σε ψωμί ψίχα τόστ και άρχισε να τρώει και σταδιακά έβαζα και σκέτο αυγό θρυματισμένο στην αυγουλιερα επειδή ολόκληρο το φοβότανε. 

Τελικά το συνήθισε θρυματισμένο και το έτρωμε με λαχτάρα ώσπου είδε την Πηνελόπη (όταν την πήραμε) να τρωει ολόκληρο και δοκίμασε και εκείνος απο ζήλια. Πλέον τρώει αυγουλάκι κανονικά.

Ομοιως μέσα στο ψωμι του έκρυβα λαχανικά (πιπεριά, προκολο) και έτρωγε αλλά όχι πάντα. Πλέον τρωει και λαχανικά λόγω Πηνελόπης. Αυτή η ζήλια τι κάνει.

Φρουτα μόνο αν με δούνε να τρώω, τότε θα φάνε αλλα γενικά δεν τα θελουνε.

----------


## jk21

δες και το ποστ 27 εδω

*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους*και δοκιμασε οτι προτεινω με ή και χωρις αυγο 

αν με αυγο δεν ειναι αποδεκτο ,τοτε αν εχεις θηλυκο παπαγαλακι ,μπορεις να ενισχυσεις τη συνταγη με κιμα σογιας 

αν χρειαστει το ξανασυζηταμε

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια. 
Θα δοκιμάσω πρώτα το κόλπο με την κρυμμένη τροφή σε ψωμάκι και μετά θα φτιάξω και την συνταγή.

----------


## AKRATA

Καλησπέρα, στην ομάδα. Σας παρακαλώ, έχω ένα κοκατιλ 1 έτους πολύ ήρεμο και σήμερα ξαφνικά ενώ πέταγε του έφυγαν αρκετά φτερά και πολλά πούπουλα, είναι φυσιολογικό? Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Άνοιξε ένα νέο θέμα και ανέβασε μας μια φωτογραφία

----------

